# Question About Recordings of Le Nozze di Figaro and Don Giovanni



## CallidusUlixes

Hi, all. I am new to the forum and would like to ask a question about two of Mozart's most famous operas. 

I am sure that there are a plethora of recordings for these two masterpieces, but I would like to know if the members of the forum have suggestions as to the best recordings available and perhaps some of the reasons for those choices. I would love to purchase copies of both of these operas, but I find myself unable to find recordings that I wholeheartedly enjoy. I prefer a classical rather than an avant-garde approach to the interpretation of these works. For example, while I was able to appreciate the 2006 recording of Figaro from the Salzburg Festspiele -- and while I love Ildebrando D'Arcangelo's voice -- the overall tempo and the interpretation by some of the other performers left much to be desired. If you have suggestions as to a few more timeless approaches to Mozart's work and could offer recommendations for your favorite recordings, I would much appreciate it. Thank you for your help!


----------



## sospiro

CallidusUlixes said:


> Hi, all. I am new to the forum and would like to ask a question about two of Mozart's most famous operas.
> 
> I am sure that there are a plethora of recordings for these two masterpieces, but I would like to know if the members of the forum have suggestions as to the best recordings available and perhaps some of the reasons for those choices. I would love to purchase copies of both of these operas, but I find myself unable to find recordings that I wholeheartedly enjoy. I prefer a classical rather than an avant-garde approach to the interpretation of these works. For example, while I was able to appreciate the 2006 recording of Figaro from the Salzburg Festspiele -- and while I love Ildebrando D'Arcangelo's voice -- the overall tempo and the interpretation by some of the other performers left much to be desired. If you have suggestions as to a few more timeless approaches to Mozart's work and could offer recommendations for your favorite recordings, I would much appreciate it. Thank you for your help!


:wave: Hello & welcome to the forum.

There's a thread dedicated to Mozart on DVD & Blu-ray so you might find some suggestions on there.

Le nozze comes in at number three in our top 100 & Don Giovanni at number six & we've just started a new project to nominate the best DVD for each. Don't let the all the rules put you off, we're having great fun with it.

Sticky

You are cordially invited to come & visit the opera forum. We're crazy but we only bite occasionally.


----------



## CallidusUlixes

Sospiro,

Thank you for your kind remarks and helpful tips. I am sorry for not making this explicit, but I am looking for CDs or MP3 recordings of these works, though the DVD options are nice to ponder, too. Thank you, again!


----------



## jhar26

Erich Kleiber for Le Nozze di Figaro (Poell, Della Casa, Gueden, Siepi, Danco) and Carlo Maria Giulini for Don Giovanni (Wachter, Sutherland, Alva, Schwarzkopf, Taddei) are both classic recordings, but of course very old. But if you don't insist on modern recordings (or period instruments) they are worth considering. As is Sospiro's suggestion of going for DVD's of course.

As you say though, these operas have been recorded countless times and I'm sure that there are many great ones among them.


----------



## Air

jhar26 said:


> Erich Kleiber for Le Nozze di Figaro (Poell, Della Casa, Gueden, Siepi, Danco)...


Poell (Count Almaviva) is so weak here that I just can't recommend this recording. His voice is overpowered by Cesare Siepi's Figaro and even Lisa della Casa's Countess. His Italian thoroughly hurts the ears. And since Almaviva is such an important role in this opera, this weak link can not be dismissed.

Of course, it could provide for an interesting interpretation to have the Count "overpowered" by his lessers, since after all, the Count is the one who is supposed to be "outsmarted" at the end. The Susanna of Hilde Gueden is just lovely - her voice is so pure, so light - my perfect soubrette. Siepi, Della Casa, and Danco are also very good, and Kleiber is magnificent.

Slightly better, and with a far better Almaviva, would be the Giulini recording with Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Wachter, Taddei, and Troyanos. In contrast to Poell, Wachter is probably the best Count on disc. Moffo and Schwarzkopf are equally good as their E.Kleiber counterparts, and Troyanos is in my opinion far more suited to Cherubino than the often overly feminine Danco. Giulini's conducting is just as good as Kleiber's, and far preferable to Bohm's plodding (though that cast - Janowitz, Mathis, Prey, Fischer-Dieskau, and Troyanos - is pretty great too).

For Don Giovanni, the Krips recording is highly recommended, just make sure you get the remastered recording.


----------

